# Atticus in his new clip!



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Omg Atticus is just way too cute! Great job Michelle! Good luck with your grooming course! Looks like you're already doing a great job!


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

He is just so darn cute!

Progress looks really nice  I love that bell bottom look


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, precious!! I want so badly to do something Japanese like this with Lumi, but I'm trying my hardest to stick with the haircut we've started and see it through! Gah, this is too cute, though!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Atticus has one of the cutest faces on this forum!!!!!
AND I think his Mom is doing really good on his groom!!!!!
JMO...........No, I think a lot of people here think so too!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I think Atticus has one of the cutest faces on this forum!!!!!
> AND I think his Mom is doing really good on his groom!!!!!
> JMO...........No, I think a lot of people here think so too!


I agree 100 % !!!!! :dance2:

Atticus is one of my all-time favorite poos LOL, just ADORABLE beyond words can describe : )) ! He looks awesome in ANY cut but this one is really suiting him so perfectly :beauty: - he should be on some commercial, or a card, or something like that :star:! 

And Michelle, your scissoring is amazingly good for a "home-groomer" :clap2:,
actually, many mediocre "professionals" would not do such a good job !!!
BRAVO !!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm another Atticus' admirer. I want to dognap this little guy.


----------



## jettabaz (Jan 18, 2012)

He is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

His new haircut is so cute!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Atticus sure rings my bell!! That face of his could not be any sweeter if it were dipped in Belgian chocolate.:kiss: He's a precious little toy boy who's beautifully kept and collects hearts like a black wool suit does lint. I have been working on getting Chagall into bell bottoms for four months now. I should just send him to you!! I know you're going to enjoy and excel in your grooming class. A bunch of us may rent a tour bus to come visit you so you can work your scissor magic on our poodles. And we won't even ask for a group rate.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

OMG, after seeing that sweet little face of Atticus, I now have a sugger over load. He does have such a pretty tiny little face.Them the PF, has so many pretty poodles. little ones , big ones, so many, sorry I don't think the other PF have this many pretty poodles in one place as we do.But then thats just me.


----------



## logan0423 (Feb 13, 2013)

The clip looks great! Might have to try our new guy in something similar at some point down the road


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Great work! Legs are really well done!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

He is just a heart melter!
Great clip too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He suits this new do perfectly. Super job Michelle. Good luck with your course.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

You are a very talented groomer! What ever cut you do, on what ever dog, they always look amazing, seriously! You are also a wonderful photographer and have a good eye for interesting/beautiful things from so many of your photos.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Atticus looks so cute in his new cut! Great Job Michelle!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

I love everything! Face, clip, expression... Just adorable!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is so cute!!!! I love his bell bottom legs.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words and support, it really means a lot to me!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

You got talent, Michelle! Good luck on your course!!! You'll ace it no doubt!!!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

If you did this haircut with no schooling and all self taught, then I would say you have amazing scissoring and blending skills!! Congrats on starting grooming school soon, you will go very far and be very successful. Most groomers can't scissor half as well as you and many of them have 10 + years under their belt.

One helpful suggestion is, I would fluff dry Atticus entirely. I assume you may not have access to a HV dryer or a standup dryer, but one way is if you use your hand dryer and a pin brush. If you can make your hand dryer hands free that would be even better. But anyways, having straighter hair to work with will make a noticeable difference in your blending. 

Again, I have to say. There are very few groomers who have the gift of scissoring, you can't teach true scissor skills to just anyone, you can only help them improve their gift. trust me, I've been training groomers for years, and I can tell when someone is going to be good at it or not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Atticus' cut! Japanese cuts are so fun!

I think that your scissoring is wonderful and I agree that it is a gift. Whether on dogs or humans and is one only enhanced not taught. 

I am learning grooming on my Spoo. My Mom did all of our grooming in the past. She was taught by her mom, who was a hairdresser and was meticulous, her (Grandma) dogs would have looked right at home in any ring. I look forward to seeing more of your work, and hopefully learning a bit myself.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

He's so adorable! I LOVE that cut! His face is just absolutely precious. You did a really good job.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your thoughtful comments!



hunny518 said:


> If you did this haircut with no schooling and all self taught, then I would say you have amazing scissoring and blending skills!! Congrats on starting grooming school soon, you will go very far and be very successful. Most groomers can't scissor half as well as you and many of them have 10 + years under their belt.
> 
> One helpful suggestion is, I would fluff dry Atticus entirely. I assume you may not have access to a HV dryer or a standup dryer, but one way is if you use your hand dryer and a pin brush. If you can make your hand dryer hands free that would be even better. But anyways, having straighter hair to work with will make a noticeable difference in your blending.
> 
> ...


Thanks for kind words and advice, I really appreciate it! I do own a HV dryer but it is nearly impossible to get his hair straight because he moves around soooooo much and likes to wiggle around under the dryer since he likes the feeling of it (yes he is on a grooming loop but he still likes to dance around on the table haha). I'm hoping to get a "third arm" to hold the hose for me. It's rather difficult to hold a tiny little wiggling leg, brush and a hose at the same time lol.


----------



## PaperBeau (Apr 18, 2013)

This is exactly the look that is inspiring me to keep going with home grooming whisky


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I want an Atticus lol he is soooo ridiculously CUTE! That face is priceless 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## suhr pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the Japanese styled grooming! so adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

He is freakin ADORABLE!


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, totally, totally cute!

I think Neely is going to have to keep some sort of show-eligible clip, though, since he's still in conformation. And even if/when he "finishes," UKC has this "Total Dog" thing that involves a conformation win PLUS a performance qualifying score. So he may be in conformation for years!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Love his new do!


----------



## Cosmogirl (Apr 9, 2013)

OMGOODNESS!!!!! That face....he is adorable! I would love to do bell bottoms on my boys, but living in the country, they would end up being mud and burr bottoms! Your scissor work is fantastic....want a student? )


----------



## ambr (Apr 4, 2013)

The pictures don't show for me  I want to see!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, Atticus is really looking Japanese! Great job, Michelle. And of course, your model could NOT be any cuter, looking like a tiny teddy bear for all of us to hug! I love me some Atticus!


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

What an adorable pup! Face so expressive! Great job on the cut!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You must get a crowd where ever you go with him because he is just that cute. You are so talented I just adore when you post pictures.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## walkies! (Mar 25, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Atticus got all spiffed up today!...


Oh my word Michelle - Atticus is gorgeous, that is exactly the cut I've been wanting for my Robin. He ends up looking not so good though! Have a look on my thread  lol. 
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...-style-muzzle-id-like-down-his-puppy-fur.html


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Dallasminis said:


> I love me some Atticus!


Ditto...those were my thoughts exactly!


----------

